# including political volunteering on union resume



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

I'd never put anything about politics or religion on any document.


----------



## just the cowboy (Sep 4, 2013)

*don't specify*

If you want to use it don't specify what party. If asked still don't say.


----------



## brian john (Mar 11, 2007)

I agree with the above you could get the one interviewer that is ultra conservative and feels the union already has to many liberals.


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

brian john said:


> I agree with the above you could get the one interviewer that is ultra conservative and feels the union already has to many liberals.


Fastest way to tick anyone off is with politics or religion.


----------



## Cl906um (Jul 21, 2012)

Yep. Unions were started by republicans, dropped , then picked up by liberals. That is why there is such an opinionated view by all.


----------



## Cl906um (Jul 21, 2012)

MechanicalDVR said:


> Fastest way to tick anyone off is with politics or religion.


do what I say, not what I do. Management material here..


----------

